# Anyone on Pinterest? Share your usernames!



## ahhhttack (May 31, 2011)

I love this site! I just joined it and need more pretty pictures to see on my homepage, so post your Pinterest names!  I just wish their iphone app was a bit less buggy.

  	Mine is ironspy


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 30, 2012)

mine is ashtastic29


----------



## peace.love.mac (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine is Melody324. I just joined so I don't have much yet, but I really love the site!


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 3, 2012)

Richelle83 I love this site it's kinda sad!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 11, 2012)

i couldnt find you...i am ashtastic29 if you can find me, follow me! 



Richelle83 said:


> Richelle83 I love this site it's kinda sad!


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 11, 2012)

Found ya!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm new to Pintrest as well...name is itsmedilliigaf.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 17, 2012)

rj54


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

can someone please explain to me what pininterest is? I been hearing about it everywhere but I never heard about it.


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 18, 2012)

can someone here give me an invite? i wanna join


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 18, 2012)

jjjenko said:


> can someone here give me an invite? i wanna join


 
	PM me your email and I'll send you an invite.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 19, 2012)

it's a site where you have different boards (like For the Home, Food, Toys, Things I Like) and you post pictures up on those boards and other people see your pics and can "re-pin" them (which is basically reposting, or sharing). you know how when you look at pics in magazine and you might see something you like and you rip out the picture and pin it up on your wall or a corkboard or something? it's kinda like a virtual corkboard...like how instagram is for iphone pictures and stuff...



diannekaye said:


> can someone please explain to me what pininterest is? I been hearing about it everywhere but I never heard about it.


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## rockin (Feb 20, 2012)

There is no way I would use Pinterest.  I have just read this, posted on Facebook by Shira of shira.net, and don't believe that people are aware of what they're actually signing up to


 [h=6]*Before you use Pinterest, read the user agreement CAREFULLY. "By making available any... Content through the Site... you hereby grant to Cold Brew Labs a worldwide, irrevocable, perpetual, non-exclusive, transferable, royalty-free license, with the right to sublicense, to use, copy, adapt, modify, distribute, license, sell, transfer, publicly display, publicly perform, transmit, stream, broadcast, access, view, and otherwise exploit such Member Content only on, through or by means of the Site, Application or Services."

	Beware of this - do you really want to grant a corporation the right to COPY, ADAPT, MODIFY, and SELL stuff you upload? And don't upload any photos taken by professional photographers, because you legally DO NOT have the right to give away to Pinterest the professional photographer's rights to the photos.*[/h]


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 20, 2012)

If I had a business or I was an artist and uploaded original work then of course I wouldn't use Pinterest. But I don't, and my personal use for this is to get recipe, fashion, diy, and decorating ideas among other things.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 20, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> If I had a business or I was an artist and uploaded original work then of course I wouldn't use Pinterest. But I don't, and my personal use for this is to get recipe, fashion, diy, and decorating ideas among other things.


  	i'm the same. i think fb's policy is also that they get the right to whatever pics you upload, so i know some people don't like to upload any photos of themselves even on it.

  	i only signed up to pinterest two days ago or something, and i like it as a way of finding new images or recipes etc to be inspired by.  my understanding is that the pinterest software credits the place you link from anyway....?


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep! Sometimes though people just post images but mostly it will take you back to the website it was found from.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2012)

>> My username is fascitorium =D


----------



## singer82 (May 19, 2012)

mine is singer8201. I've just recently joined! follow me


----------



## Piarpreet (May 19, 2012)

piarpreet

  	im into fashion, jewelry, and diy stuff


----------



## singer82 (May 19, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Yep! Sometimes though people just post images but mostly it will take you back to the website it was found from.


  	Yeah for the majority of images it credits where it came from.


----------



## _tiffany (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm tiffanyngo on Pinterest!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 17, 2014)

I quit Pinterest because it only clippet pictures and now I use Keeeb instead, the clipper takes everything and if it don't work you can drag and drop in the app to get your keeeb as you like it. But it is a private solution by default though, you can make it social if you want to.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Nov 30, 2014)

http://www.pinterest.com/sumptuoussate/


----------

